# wet brine temps



## smokingmymeat (Jan 16, 2012)

I've got 12lbs. of pork belly and 10lbs of pork loin for CB

soaking in a couple of tubs of Pops brine now for a couple of days.

It's been in my garage under 45 degrees, today it went up but stiil

under 50. Are these temps. alright or do I need to move it to the fridge?


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jan 16, 2012)

I keep mine in the fridge, I would be very leery of this, your meet has spent more than 4 hours in the danger zone and is not yet cured.


----------



## alelover (Jan 16, 2012)

You need to keep it between 36ºF - 40ºF. To high you risk spoilage. Too low and it will not cure properly.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 16, 2012)

I will ping Pops but I think you are way into the danger zone and I would not serve it to my family with it being 45 for 2 days


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 16, 2012)

First off, what is 45°, the outside temperature or the temperature of the brine itself, or of the meat?


----------



## smokingmymeat (Jan 16, 2012)

It's the temp. in my garage today. It gets colder at night. just checked the

temps. of the brine and they're at 38 and 40.


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 16, 2012)

It's within a safe temperature range; the salt in the brine helps hold the temp down.  However, if you see a warming trend coming, be sure to get it under real refrigeration ASAP, just watch the weather.  I've cured many a pound of meat in a snowbank, lol!  (In a poly drum.... not where animals could get to it!).


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 17, 2012)

Pops Brine has a sufficient amount of Salt and Cure that you will be fine, especially since you were in the low end of the Danger Zone...Nitrite and Salt are very effective Antimicrobials, it is extremely unlikely that there are Any bacteria in that brine still alive...But this should not be taken as my support of curing out of refrigeration, under 40*F is still the best and recommended method...JJ


----------



## smokingmymeat (Jan 17, 2012)

Checked temps. this morning, 32gar/38brine. Other days had been as cold

or maybe a bit colder. I think it was 35 in garage when I put it out there.

 Also, do I need to stir the brine once or twice during the cure time?

Thanks a bunch guys!

  Happy smoking,

      Big AL


----------

